# Rauschen filtern



## Moartel (27. April 2002)

Ich würde gerne aus Audiodateien das rauschen rausfiltern. Welches Programm wäre da empfehlenswert, sprich einfach zu benutzen am besten mit einer Art vorgefertigtem Rauschfilter.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

Steinberg Clean (2). Ganz easy zu bedienen und Ergebnisse sind OK.


----------



## goela (29. April 2002)

... und wo bekommt man das Programm? Freeware, Shareware oder Buyware?


----------



## Mythos007 (29. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Stenbergs "Clean" kannst Du hier bestellen ...







*=> Steinberg-"Clean"*

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## tonfarben (29. April 2002)

Nimm einen sharewarewaveditor und probiere aus, individuelle Sounds verlangen individuelle Rauschanalysen :]


----------

